# Looks like worst snook kill ever



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2010)

It is looking like this will go down as the biggest loss of snook ever recorded. FWC has hired guides to take dead fish counts and what they are finding is devistation. A friend of mine spoke with a guide yesterday that said they stopped counting after 1100 slot and over slot snook in Charlotte harbor Pine Island area. They did see alot of snook still alive stacked in the back of some deeper residential canals but they were barely hanging on. After last nights freezing temps these snook are probably gone as well. They are reporting dead snook as far south as Naples. Keep in mind that alot of these fish started showing up dead 2 days ago before the hardest freezes hit the last 2 nights. Most of the fish sink at first and then start floating as they decompose. The next few days will show the full devastation.


----------



## seaweaver (Jan 12, 2010)

Call Al Gore!


Get video....and edit in pics of polar bears on ice bergs...

I wonder what the State will do as far as regs.

cw


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2010)

seaweaver said:


> Call Al Gore!
> 
> 
> Get video....and edit in pics of polar bears on ice bergs...
> ...



I would be surprised if they didn't completely close the season for a couple of years.


----------



## PaulD (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeh, I've heard from friends down there that it's BAD on both coast. I'm afraid due to how fast the freeze happened that you're even going to see its effects up here. Al Gore can blame global warming on this one too.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2010)

I spoke with a fisheries biologist in Charleston this weekend and he believes the trout kill in his area will be the worst in decades.


----------



## wharfrat (Jan 12, 2010)

I have a theory that that these weather patterns have been going on for thousands of years, but only measurable and seen in the last 100 yrs. due to science and media. Everything in cycles. And that this colder cycle may also be beneficial in terms of weeding out problems that occur in the enviroment such as parasites, disease, toxic algae bloom, weaker fish/animals, and other non-desirable plant/insect/etc. I think that it may be entirely possible that the following spawns, hatches, births etc. may produce a higher mortallity rate with even a stronger gene pool. I know that the colder the water, the clearer the water, in most cases, which is a direct result of algae and other non-desirable bloom being killed. makes me wonder if the trout/ snook spawn, for instance will yield a higher mortallity rate in the spring/summer, and produce a heartier gene pool. I have a feeling that if you went back one thousand years we would find out that there may be 50-100 worse winters than this one. Just a theory. Or maybe just positive thinking. I gotta feeling, that the "bite" will be outstanding in the next two weeks in both fresh and salt water. I hope to be one of the ones posting a good day (or 3-4 days) in the next two weeks anyway.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I spoke with a fisheries biologist in Charleston this weekend and he believes the trout kill in his area will be the worst in decades.



I just mentioned snook because they are so prized down here and seem to be hit the hardest but lots of tarpon, trout, snapper, bait fish, etc. are mixed in. I believe in the next few days, after the last 2 nights, we will see how devastating this unprecedented cold snap has been.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> I have a theory that that these weather patterns have been going on for thousands of years, but only measurable and seen in the last 100 yrs. due to science and media. Everything in cycles. And that this colder cycle may also be beneficial in terms of weeding out problems that occur in the enviroment such as parasites, disease, toxic algae bloom, weaker fish/animals, and other non-desirable plant/insect/etc. I think that it may be entirely possible that the following spawns, hatches, births etc. may produce a higher mortallity rate with even a stronger gene pool. I know that the colder the water, the clearer the water, in most cases, which is a direct result of algae and other non-desirable bloom being killed. makes me wonder if the trout/ snook spawn, for instance will yield a higher mortallity rate in the spring/summer, and produce a heartier gene pool. I have a feeling that if you went back one thousand years we would find out that there may be 50-100 worse winters than this one. Just a theory. Or maybe just positive thinking. I gotta feeling, that the "bite" will be outstanding in the next two weeks in both fresh and salt water. I hope to be one of the ones posting a good day (or 3-4 days) in the next two weeks anyway.



Just had this same discussion and I agree. Still depressed about my upcomming spring snook fishing possibilities.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2010)

Madsnooker said:


> I just mentioned snook because they are so prized down here and seem to be hit the hardest but lots of tarpon, trout, snapper, bait fish, etc. are mixed in. I believe in the next few days, after the last 2 nights, we will see how devastating this unprecedented cold snap has been.



I understand, 0 & 9 , I just wanted to let you know that we all share your pain.

I was planning on coming down to see you this year but maybe I'll wait & see.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I understand, 0 & 9 , I just wanted to let you know that we all share your pain.
> 
> I was planning on coming down to see you this year but maybe I'll wait & see.



As long as it's 0-9 to the best conference in football I can live with it. Well, not really.

Anyway, I've been wondering if you were ever going to make it down this way. I do agree, not sure this year would be very good.


----------



## alphachief (Jan 12, 2010)

I heard the Keys are being effected as well.  Permit found floating dead in the flats.

Here's a link on the snook kills around Lee County....
http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2008/jan/04/cold-snap-was-rough-snook-population/


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jan 12, 2010)

*Buzzerbaits*



wharfrat said:


> I have a theory that that these weather patterns have been going on for thousands of years, but only measurable and seen in the last 100 yrs. due to science and media. Everything in cycles. And that this colder cycle may also be beneficial in terms of weeding out problems that occur in the enviroment such as parasites, disease, toxic algae bloom, weaker fish/animals, and other non-desirable plant/insect/etc. I think that it may be entirely possible that the following spawns, hatches, births etc. may produce a higher mortallity rate with even a stronger gene pool. I know that the colder the water, the clearer the water, in most cases, which is a direct result of algae and other non-desirable bloom being killed. makes me wonder if the trout/ snook spawn, for instance will yield a higher mortallity rate in the spring/summer, and produce a heartier gene pool. I have a feeling that if you went back one thousand years we would find out that there may be 50-100 worse winters than this one. Just a theory. Or maybe just positive thinking. I gotta feeling, that the "bite" will be outstanding in the next two weeks in both fresh and salt water. I hope to be one of the ones posting a good day (or 3-4 days) in the next two weeks anyway.


Right on!       Great post..


----------



## KKirk (Jan 12, 2010)

alphachief said:


> I heard the Keys are being effected as well.  Permit found floating dead in the flats.
> 
> Here's a link on the snook kills around Lee County....
> http://www.naplesnews.com/news/2008/jan/04/cold-snap-was-rough-snook-population/



that link was from 2008.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 12, 2010)

Wharfrat, I think your on the right track. I,m sure the Exotic,s our Canals and Lakes are full of down here will be severely knocked back. Iguana,s are dead and frozen, lot.s of Tropical Plants are Toast. I,m going Phython hunting this weekend. Hope I,ll find some laying in the sun.If it,s dead and fresh I,m skinnin it. But MAN , The waste, Full grown Snook Crab Bait. Buzzards and Coons are gettin fat. We,ll have a Great Coon season next year. I,d rather catch Snook. Like MadSnooker says. Season,s closed till July 2012. Hurts me just sayin it.Damm


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 12, 2010)

Snookie, we'll get together sooner rather than later. Mama is crucifying me about not going down there. Her family is from the Bay area and I've been promising her I'd "take her home" for 20 years.

Sounds like, though the native die off is terrible, the corresponding exotic failure may be a small payoff.

Y'all kill 'em while they're slow!


----------



## PaulD (Jan 12, 2010)

Mother nature is just correcting itself. I hate it cause I would love to see a north florida snook stock and the though of all those fish dying really blows but snook aren't supposed to be in north florida and this is a correction of a climatic cycle.
We're gonna loss a few trout around here and maybe a red or 2 but it won't be bad. Most of them already moved deep and the flounder are out deep. The impact here will be very minor but present. The trout numbers the last 2 years have been awesome. I imagine it'll still be good.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 13, 2010)

swamp hunter said:


> Wharfrat, I think your on the right track. I,m sure the Exotic,s our Canals and Lakes are full of down here will be severely knocked back. Iguana,s are dead and frozen, lot.s of Tropical Plants are Toast. I,m going Phython hunting this weekend. Hope I,ll find some laying in the sun.If it,s dead and fresh I,m skinnin it. But MAN , The waste, Full grown Snook Crab Bait. Buzzards and Coons are gettin fat. We,ll have a Great Coon season next year. I,d rather catch Snook. Like MadSnooker says. Season,s closed till July 2012. Hurts me just sayin it.Damm



Swamp,

Are you seeing many dead snook that far south(naples Area)? 

I mainly fish Charlotte Harbor but I go to Marco Island every year with my in laws from Ohio for a week the end of April. Still have hope the snook that far south will be ok.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jan 14, 2010)

Cold temperatures impact Florida fish and wildlife

January 7, 2010
Contact: Carli Segelson, 727-896-8626

The current cold snap is having an effect on some of Florida's fish and wildlife as temperatures dip below normal. The Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (FWC) continues to monitor the species affected most by the cold and is prepared to rescue animals when necessary.
(See related story.)

The Florida manatee is one species impacted by extremely cold weather. Exposure to water temperatures below 68 degrees for long periods can cause a condition called manatee cold-stress syndrome, which can result in death.

When water temperatures drop, manatees gather in warm-water habitats, such as discharge canals at power plants, canal systems or springs. The FWC asks boaters to be extra vigilant in watching for manatees in shallow waters near the coast, both inland and coastal, and obey all posted manatee speed zone signs. Enhanced law enforcement patrols will focus on areas experiencing large congregations of manatees and in manatee regulatory zones.

All boaters, including kayakers and canoers, and the public in general should avoid areas where large numbers of manatees are gathered. The aggregated animals should be left alone because a disturbance could scare them away from the warm-water sites, which they need to survive during the cold temperatures. 

To report a dead or distressed manatee, call the FWC Wildlife Alert Hotline at 888-404-FWCC (3922). 
Cold weather also can affect sea turtles. When the water temperature drops, stunned sea turtles may float listlessly in the water or wash onto shore. Although these turtles may appear to be dead, they are often still alive. It is important to report these turtles to the FWC Wildlife Alert Hotline as soon as possible.

The FWC, working with the Sea Turtle Stranding and Salvage Network, recovered more than 250 cold-stunned sea turtles in Mosquito Lagoon in Brevard County this past week. Sea turtle rehabilitation facilities throughout the state will house these animals until they can be released when temperatures warm.

The FWC Fish Kill Hotline has received several reports of cold-related fish kills over the past few days. Extended periods of unusually cold weather can kill fish outright by cold stress or make fish more susceptible to disease. Warm-water species, including the popular game fish snook, are particularly vulnerable to cold temperatures. Fish affected by the cold may appear lethargic and may be seen at the surface where the water may be warmer from the sun. Recreational regulations still apply with these fish.

The FWC monitors fish disease and mortality events around the state. The FWC asks the public to report dead and dying fish to the Fish Kill Hotline at 800-636-0511.

All other distressed wildlife may be reported to the FWC Wildlife Alert Hotline at 888-404-FWCC (3922). 

For additional information on fish and wildlife research, visit http://research.MyFWC.com.


----------



## swamp hunter (Jan 14, 2010)

MadSnooker, I mainly saw Tarpon stunned and dieing. I saw 2 small Snook swimming right along. The TV showed Naples losing 100,s of them.Saw a 10 Lbe,r today dead in the Mangroves, But No , I didn,t see many dead Snook in my area. I,m south of Naples bout 10/15 miles right at Goodland/ 20 miles due west of Chokoloskee Island. Let us Pray for the Back country Fish!.


----------



## brailediver (Jan 15, 2010)

PaulD said:


> Yeh, I've heard from friends down there that it's BAD on both coast. I'm afraid due to how fast the freeze happened that you're even going to see its effects up here. Al Gore can blame global warming on this one too.



 Remember, its not Global Warming anymore. It is now Climate Change!


----------



## satman32935 (Jan 15, 2010)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Cold temperatures impact Florida fish and wildlife
> 
> January 7, 2010
> Contact: Carli Segelson, 727-896-8626
> ...



there is no such thing as a florida manatee! they are not native to florida we have dupont to thank for bringing them stinking things to our state, along with the pepper tree.


----------



## KINGFISHER (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.fws.gov/northflorida/manatee/manatee-native-facts.htm


----------

